# Da tutt’altra parte



## Valentina Toni

Hola a todos! Tengo dudas en esta traducción “Persone che vivono da tutt’altra parte rispetto a dove sei te”. Hay alguien que puede ayudarme?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Valentina Toni

“É difficile mantenersi in contatto con persone che vivono da tutt’altra parte rispetto a dove sei tu” e io pensavo a qualcosa come “Es difícil seguir en contacto con personas que viven de otra parte de donde estas”


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Qualche ulteriore informazione rispetto al contesto e al co-testo sarebbe utile in vista di una traduzione ottimale. È una frase isolata o all'interno di un qualche tipo di testo? Nel secondo caso, di cosa tratta il testo?

Intanto ti suggerisco:


> Es difícil { seguir / mantenerse } en contacto con gente que vive { muy lejos de ti / en un sitio completamente distinto al tuyo }



Attendi i pareri dei nativi, però.


----------



## Benzene

_Suggerisco: "es difícil mantenerse en contacto con personas que viven en un lugar diferente al tuyo."

Saluti,

*Benzene*_


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Valentina Toni said:


> “É difficile mantenersi in contatto con persone che vivono da tutt’altra parte rispetto a dove sei tu” e io pensavo a qualcosa come “Es difícil seguir en contacto con personas que viven *en *otra parte de donde *estás*”


Umile correzione.


----------



## TheCrociato91

@pepitoHorizonte "estás" también debería llevar tilde, ¿no?

 ¿Y qué opinas de las que hemos sugerido yo y @Benzene?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> @pepitoHorizonte "estás" también debería llevar tilde, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Y qué opinas de las que hemos sugerido yo y @Benzene?


 'estas' no lo vi. Gracias por la indicación.
Mi opinión es que la traducción más indicada es la de Valentina, si no tomamos en cuenta esas dos correcciones.
En italiano está escrito en modo tal, que se refiere a distancia y no en un lugar diferente; no dice nada de  diferencia ni de distinto.

PD: 





> Qualche ulteriore informazione rispetto al contesto e al co-testo sarebbe utile in vista di una traduzione ottimale. È una frase isolata o all'interno di un qualche tipo di testo? Nel secondo caso, di cosa tratta il testo?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Para mí "da tutt'altra parte" significa "en un lugar totalmente _distinto_" en el sentido de "en un lugar _lejano_ de donde uno vive", *no* de "en un lugar con características _diferentes_ al lugar donde uno vive . Por eso he sugerido también: "... que vive muy lejos...".

Pero bueno, como nativo seguramente tienes una mejor idea de lo que suena bien.


----------



## Ciprianus

Suponiendo que "mantenersi in contatto" significa "mantenerse en contacto físico" una posible traducción sería "...con personas que viven del otro lado del mundo”.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

En espera de un mayor contexto de parte de Valentina, les envío esto:


> ►L'assassino l'ha usato come alibi, per far credere di essere da tutt'altra parte al momento dell'omicidio.
> *El asesino lo usó como coartada de estar al otro lado de la ciudad cuando pasó.
> *
> ►Hai la testa da tutt'altra parte*.
> Tienes la mente en otro lugar*



Siempre con 'MHO', Ciprianus pueda que tenga razón.


----------



## Neuromante

La propuesta de Valentina no tiene ningún sentido en español y la corrección de pepitoHorizonte tampoco lo tiene.

TheCrociato ha traducido correctamente.

"Tutta un altra parte" significa, como dice Ciprianus "_un lugar totalmente distinto_", entendido como distancia, no como aspecto. Y, por supuesto:Con la carga cultural, de costumbres, rutina...


*"Es difícil mantenerse en contacto con personas que viven en un lugar totalmente distinto de donde estás"*

O si no:

*"Es difícil mantener el contacto con personas que viven en un lugar completamente alejando de donde estás"
*
El "truco" está en la preposición "*DE*" en lugar de "A"


----------



## Neuromante

No sé de donde has sacado estas dos traducciones pepitoHorizonte, pero...


►L'assassino l'ha usato come alibi, per far credere di essere da tutt'altra parte al momento dell'omicidio.
*El asesino la ha usado como coartada para hacer creer que estaba completamente distinto en el momento del asesinato.*

►Hai la testa da tutt'altra parte*.
Tienes la cabeza en otro sitio

*
No me parece una fuente fiable...


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Neuromante said:


> No sé de *dónde (interrogativo)* has sacado estas dos traducciones pepitoHorizonte, pero...
> 
> 
> ►L'assassino l'ha usato come alibi, per far credere di essere da tutt'altra parte al momento dell'omicidio.
> *El asesino la ha usado como coartada para hacer creer que estaba completamente distinto en el
> momento del asesinato.(ho sclerato un po')*
> 
> ►
> ►Hai la testa da tutt'altra parte*.
> 
> Tienes la cabeza* *(la cabeza la tiene bien puesta sobre el cuello, es la mente que viaja)* en otro*,  sitio,* *lugar, emplazamiento, parte, punto, lado, espacio, zona, área, sector...*


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Neuromante said:


> *"Es difícil mantenerse en contacto con personas que viven en un lugar totalmente distante de donde estás"*
> 
> O si no:
> 
> *"Es difícil mantener el contacto con personas que viven en un lugar completamente alejado de donde estás"
> *


----------



## Neuromante

No, mira... se dice "La cabeza en otro sitio"  Se usa "la mente" cuando te refieres a _estar distraído_, pensando en otra cosa y sin centrarte en lo que tienes delante. Y, por supuesto: Una lisca de semi sinónimos no valida tu "lugar". i fuera así también valdría "espacio" Que está en tu lista, y no creo que vayas a responder que sí que vale.




Y volviendo al tema y dejando fuera las dos frases que has ùesto sin que tengan relación con él. Supongo que son dos frases inventadas por ti mismo y que te estás usando como cita autoreferencial...

No, no es ni "distante" ni "alejado", es "distinto" porque la frase original se refiere a un lugar que no tienen nada que ver, no sólo por estar alejado en el espacio, sino por todo lo que ya puse cuando expliqué la traducción.



Por cierto "en otra parte de donde estás" significa que viven en otra parte... del mismo sitio.... Como si te refirieras a otra habitación de la misma casa e hicieran su vida exclusivamente dentro de esa habitación. No, no tiene sentido


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Neuromante said:


> No, no tiene sentido


Me rindo.
Prima, però, vorrei proporvi 'tutt'altra parte' come un'iperbole di lontano.


----------

